# Longworth chucks - cutting today vs. a year ago



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I have greatly improved not only the process but the speed at cutting Longworth chucks so I thought I'd do another video. When I first cut these chucks they were taking about 16 minutes per disc followed by 5 minutes or more per disc of hand sanding the edges to clean off the tabs and to round the edge. Occasionally the Baltic Birch would chip where I cut a tab and that was frustrating.

Anyway, it's now a fairly refined and efficient process for a small home workshop. It could be improved upon but for now it's working just fine. The tools for the entire process are circular saw to break down the BB, table saw, drill press, CNC, stationary belt sander, drum sander, and ROS.

Here's the video - 





Enjoy!
David


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

well done !! thanks for sharing.

.

.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks David, slick operation you have there!


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

well done video. you got me at compression bit, i had to google it
it looks like a confused router bit :grin:










i spent a long time setting up a cnc plasma table, thinking the whole time i'd like to add a router


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks! Confused router bit - yep, that's about right! :grin:

Sure works great, though.

David


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I got one of your 20 inch Longworth chucks last spring, I love it makes finishing bowl bottoms so much better


I use test tube rubber stoppers with a 1/4 hole in the center for the grippers, they work good and a lot cheaper then urethane grippers. I stack two of them on a 1/4 bolt then put washers on the ends of make them expand when I tighten the wing nuts


Have made a couple 18 inch bowls, and it held them tight


I did have a little setback though, right after I got it we were camping and I was backing down the steps to the RV and missed a step and fell and broke my right arm LOL


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

They work pretty good. David made one for me and I like it. You can also save a little money over a store bought Longworth Chuck.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Catpower said:


> I got one of your 20 inch Longworth chucks last spring, I love it makes finishing bowl bottoms so much better
> 
> I use test tube rubber stoppers with a 1/4 hole in the center for the grippers, they work good and a lot cheaper then urethane grippers. I stack two of them on a 1/4 bolt then put washers on the ends of make them expand when I tighten the wing nuts
> 
> ...


Glad you like it, Rick! Sorry you broke your arm, though! That's a good idea on the stoppers - I might pass that on to some who have asked what to use.



hawkeye10 said:


> They work pretty good. David made one for me and I like it. You can also save a little money over a store bought Longworth Chuck.


Also glad you like yours, Don! 

Thanks, Guys!

David


----------

